# OG Kush Plant/Buds Problems



## Lord Reefer (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey all...I'm new to this forum but not new to growing outdoors. However I am new to growing this strain and I need some help really bad. 

In the past few days I have noticed that most to all of the top buds on my OG Kush plants have started to turn pale green almost yellow and the hairs have turned dark brown with black tips...the bud itself is still green on the inside when I cut one open to see and it's still very moist it's not drying out but they have lost all thier smell and trichs and are no longer sticky at all....***?

It doesn't look like mold or bud rot...I've seen all kinds of bud rot and mold and this is not either. The plants are in natural soil and are being watered properly with PHed water. I'm doing everything natural and not using any ferts. The palnts themselfs look wonderfull nice green color and all leaves look perfect....bend back the leaves to peer at the bud and the damn things are light light plae green almost yellow with black tiped hairs...

Does anybody know what this is? 

Oh yeah, they are 4 weeks from harvest.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lord Reefer (Sep 20, 2012)

So I took the OG plants out of the pots they were in and the roots look fine...white/light brown. The drain holes were getting cloged though so all that rain caused them to be soaked hardcore. The buds now smell kinda like old stinky socks. Does anybody know if I dry the root base out can the buds recover and get their smell back?

Main questions is can a plant that looks healthy except for the top cola buds recover from way too much water? I'm going to transplant them in new buckets with organic soil today once they dry out.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 20, 2012)

That doesn't sound good bro. I would say they have caught some kind of fungus/mold/mildew from being to wet/humid. It sounds like they may be in the early stages of it which may be good. You can certainly save them by getting them in a dryer environment, but I suspect the top buds will die. You need to get them in an environment with about 40% or less humidity to stop the spread of whatever pathogen is on them and you may be able to save them. I would get them dried out some and give them a week to recover from the "drowning", and if they recouperate but the buds still smell like socks, I would cut them off and allow the lower buds to develop further. It may be possible to save the buds with a sulfer burner if you can get it going right away. Good luck, and welcome to The Passion


----------



## Lord Reefer (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply and info. I don't think it's mold or anything that spreads because I have a some white widow plants right in the middle of them and the WW's are fine. It's just the OG plants that this is happening to. I hope I can save them...I moved them into a back room in my house thats stays around 75-80 degrees with hardly no humidity. They are out of their pots and the roots are holding togetherthe original soil in bucket shapes untill I can dry them and put them back in buckets. I have a few MH bulbs, two 4 foot T12's and about 12 CFLs for lighting.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 20, 2012)

I wish I could help you Reffer. You are having a prob I have never even heard of before. I'm a relative noob grower, but I know one thing -- roots should be WHITE. Any kind of brownness indicates a problem. It does sound like your plants are suffering from too much water, but I don't know what you should do. The master growers in here should be able to advise you on what to do though. I just wanted to tell you I sympathize with you and your situation -- terrible to have things go wrong so close to the finish. Sorry


----------



## Lord Reefer (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Hemper. The roots are kinda white but look more tan colored than anything. They are in soil though I'm sure the blackness of the soil makes them dingy off white. Is tan colored bad? 

The rest of the buds (not in the colas) are still doing very well and smell very good. The colas though...the very tip top bud is still good but everything underneath it smells liek socks and it lost all it's trichs and stickyness. They seem to be staying the same now though and not getting worse but not getting better. I've never seen anything like it either and it's really stressing me out to the point I'm thinking about harvesting it all and saying to hell with it.

I just don't know...don't want to harvest it if it can be brought back to normal.


----------



## Lord Reefer (Sep 20, 2012)

How long can I leave the plants out of their pots before it makes things even worse? I want to get them dry as possible and transplant into new fresh soil with a bit of peroxide and root 66 along with a tad bit of other stuff like thrive alive.

A few root clusters/hairs have fallen off...hope they can recover from this.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, that's another thing I have never heard -- leaving plants out of their pots. I'd put them back in the pots and make sure I could cover them up if it rained again. JMO

Peace


----------



## Lord Reefer (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol I did it as a last resort to try and reverse the death of the colas. I dried em out they are back in pots now. with colas still smelling like socks.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Sep 20, 2012)

whoa, always gotta remember that somtimes less is more when it comes to  these plants. remember they have been growing for quite along time without our help, the most i would have done with the roots is one cap of peroxide per quart of water spray and not let any more light get to them. as for the buds, it sounds like mold, coulda been heat issues maybe even not enough food. Ive grown og before it likes to eat and at the end it does get a kinda rotten smell but not till around week 8. Just cause the WW next to her is not infected dosent mean much. og could be less suseptible to mold or fungi. WW is known for being one of the most mold resistant strains.


----------



## Lord Reefer (Sep 20, 2012)

I transplanted them into new organic soil keeping pretty much all roots intact...fed them a touch of boosters with peroxide and the bud rot hasn't progressed any today still looks the same as yesterday.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 20, 2012)

It sounds like they may pull through ok, though you may lose those top buds. If they don't come back after 7days and still smell of socks, I would cut them off and then let the plant go an extra week or 2 so that the lower buds can develop more. 

Just a word of advice here; you are combining 2 things that don't work well together. If you are using organic soil and you want to make the most of an "organic" grow then you don't want to use any chemical additives if you can help it. (I know this situation is special with what has happened), But if you want to grow "organic" then you need to use only organic additives and soil ammendments, and use some microbe soil innoculent to help with the organic activity. Too often people don't realize that adding chemical additives can wipe out the soil microbes which are critical to supplying nutrients to the plant in an organic setup. 

Now if you are using soil but want to use chemical nutrients for feeding the plants, that is ok to do but it will wipe out the availability of the nutrients that are in the soil and the plant will be reliant on you to continue feeding it with chemical nutrients on a very regular schedule.

This is just some info to help you in future grows


----------



## Lord Reefer (Sep 20, 2012)

Best thing I heard all day  I haven't used ferts during these palnts life I just figured since they are sick and so close to flowering I would try to give them a boost to maybe recover in time for a good harvest. Good advice though. I might shed a tear if I lose my colas...some of the best looking plants I grew in a long long time I was so thrilled till this happend.


----------



## Lord Reefer (Sep 21, 2012)

The cola buds still look the same today but it seems like all of the buds on the plant now are loosing their smell and all the little bud leaves are turining very shiny/waxy and the buds seem to be getting harder....any ideas?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2012)

This is almost certainly bud rot--botrytis.  Google it--there is plenty of info.  My condolences, nasty stuff that botrytis.


----------

